# Do you think this Would Be Worth It?



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...vanced=n&start_year=1988&color=&car_year=1992


Its a hundred miles away from me but i could finance it and its a clean looking car...what do all you 240SXers Think?

signed
- Mis-informed Sentra Driver


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the 240sx is a great car, get it.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

looks good. Go check it out in person before making any decisions though. some cars look a lot better in pictures than they do in person.


----------

